# Preparation for the MCAT!



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guys, this is the list of books i've bought now to prepare for the MCAT:

all FSc books for Physics, Chem, Bio
NTS NAT-IM 
BARRONS SAT subject test for Physics, Chem Bio
BARRONS MCAT

Are these all I need? Will these be enough? And could someone tell me when and how we will be able to sign up for the MCAT?  thanks alot, and good luck to you all!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, my SAT subject test book for biology is Biology E/M...what does that mean? Is that alright? :s


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump. Anyone? 

And I recently contacted Agha Khan, they were really unclear about the whole NTS and MCAT thing. Could someone help me out there again?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Actually the thing thats going to help you in your Entry tests is your Concept about the things that you have studied. For Mcat, everything comes from the syllabus that has been specified on their website. And those topics which are mentioned there are related to the Fsc books that you have bought already. Apart from that, the other books that you have will also be helpful. So I'd say just go through the syllabus that has been mentioned there about all the subjects.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Alright, thanks so much! I joined KIPS too, to help me in all this. Btw, could you please tell me if MCAT is enough to apply to medical colleges? I read on AKU site that i have to give provincial test/NTS too, but isnt punjabs provincial test the MCAT? So shouldnt that be enough?  Any help would be very appreciated thanks!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

okay well first of all Kips will help you out I mean people over there know everything about entry tests. Where do you live? I mean what province? If you live in punjab and you tend to go in Government colleges then Mcat is enough. Mcat is accepted only in Punjab, not in any other province. But if you wish to apply in private colleges, which you should as a side option because getting into government colleges is highly competitive, then Mcat isnt enough. Because if you want to go into private medical colleges then they conduct their own entry tests. Some colleges require NTS just as you mentioned, while some have their own specific entry tests. Hope it helps


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok first of all, thanks so much, you're really helping me out here 

secondly, yes i live in Punjab, so mcat is the one for me i think. But agha khan says aptitude test + NTS/Provincial test, does that mean i can apply with mcat of punjab in place of NTS and not give NTS at all?? 

and also, could you please point me where i can check for requirements for shifa, CMH etc, good medical colleges in LAHORE? 

thanks again!!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

If they have mentioned about NTS then it is necessary for you to give NTS. Like I said Mcat is only for those med schools which are here in punjab and not for any other province.

Yes just google out their websites and they will have everything over there. Every private med school has its website informing about their admission procedure so its no big deal. You can even call them and ask your queries. 
These are the websites for shifa and cmh:
Shifa College of Medicine & Nursing, Islamabad, Pakistan.
CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE

No problem 

- - - Updated - - -

Agha khan is in karachi and I didnt apply for it. So I dont have much information about it but they must have a number on their website, why dont you call there and clear out everything!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

cheers! i'll hit you up in case anything else comes up if thats alright? Thank you!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah no problem 
And Good luck!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sarah said:


> Yeah no problem
> And Good luck!


hey i've got another question, it appears as if the MCAT book i bought, BARRON'S is for MCAT in the US :/ should i stick with that or buy the DOGAR MCAT instead?? thanks!


----------



## loyal (Mar 29, 2012)

you should consult dogar`s book versions


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

alright, thanks, i'll get that 

i also want to ask, how come theres no syllabus for Agha khans aptitude test? :/ what am i supposed to study? go crazy on the FSc books? Because apparently A levels is non-existent in these tests 

also, i have to make sure...do i have to memorize the names of inventors/discoverers etc? Rutherford, Soddy etc etc? :/
what about the dates they were born?


----------



## loyal (Mar 29, 2012)

no need to thnx..not a big deAl ..n well ..for agha khan i am not able to tell u properly.but in case if u are asking about being crazy for fsc syllabus..then i ll say YEAH..!YUP..!YES.!..listen, the gravity of whole syllabus for mcat says...CRYSTAL CLEAR CONCEPTS..i ll say drink the book..yum..!yum.! n hey u r going to apply for medical colleges they will test ur concepts not memory..so no need to learn stupid stuff like dates..!its totally useless..JAZAK`ALLAH


----------



## erina aan (Jun 9, 2013)

*Help Needed in MCAT*

i am currently doing my a levels, though still in AS. well, i need help when to apply for mcat. Either in sept '13 or in sept '14?
and i wanted to now that how much %is deducted of my A level result in IBCC, the new formula that they are using?


----------



## ddude94 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
Where can u buy the kips entry test series notes and supplement book? Can I buy it from kips without attending MCAT classes? And what about dogar books and ilmi objective? I'd highly appreciate it.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

ammm i think ( but not so sure) you can't buy the kip's books from kips without attending the academy but you can get these books from a good stationary shop and i will suggest you to buy the KIPS SKILL BUILDER ENGLISH book 6th edition its really helpful for NUST tests as well as for the MCAT. And DOGAR series and ILMI is also goOd.. but the most important is to stick to your Fsc books ... Good luck !


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys i have a question, on SIMS website they say self-finance for locals is still a possibility, but i just wanted to confirm that for all local seats, prices in Government colleges are the same, right?? and also, is SIMS a public college or federal one? What is the difference between the two?

are there self-finance basis seats for locals in EITHER public medical colleges OR federal medical colleges?

also, is Sheikh Zayed federal or public?? what is the main difference? I heard there was a rumor saying SK was going to be inducted into punjab govt. Is this going to happen or not? Can anyone please confirm this?

Also, who all is applying to CMH, Shifa, Zia ud din, Shalamar etc? Hit me up!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, i cant find any info about Dow's application dates. Can someone help me out here? And again anyone explaining the differences between govt/federal etc comprehensively would be welcome 

- - - Updated - - -

also, anyone want to help me compile the dates and info on the various private med schools? Since govt. is all on the UHS system, but private med schools are all so jumbled up :? so lets help each other out guys! posts about Fatima Memorial, DOW, Baqai, Zia ud din are especially needed. Noone need talk of AKU as that is already closed  any special requirements even if by govt. colleges should also be added if you know them!

I'll start with some i know:

College: Shifa
Entrance test: Yes
When does procedure start: 28 July 2013 according to their website
Entrance test syllabus: On website, contains iqbaliya alongside what seems to be majority A level type questions, taken by NTS. 

College: CMH
Entrance test: Yes
When does procedure start: 16 July 2013 according to their helpline
Entrance test syllabus: N/A as yet.

Please do contribute!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Guys i have a question, on SIMS website they say self-finance for locals is still a possibility, but i just wanted to confirm that for all local seats, prices in Government colleges are the same, right?? and also, is SIMS a public college or federal one? What is the difference between the two?
> 
> are there self-finance basis seats for locals in EITHER public medical colleges OR federal medical colleges?
> 
> ...


yes there is a difference between :
federal
government/public ( public and government is one and the same thing )
semi government
private.

Now government colleges are the ones included in punjab, they fall under UHS like King Edward , Fatima Jinnah etc. Their fee structure is very reasonable, I guess 2000-3000 rupees a month or 32 thousand a year (approximately).

then we have Federal!
Federal refers to the Capital of Pakistan, which as you know is Islamabad. There is Federal medical and dental college in Islamabad. This is a government med school but since it falls in the federal territory so it is addressed as federal. There are other med schools as well in Islamabad, but they're private. This ones government which means that its fee structure will be affordable like the government colleges in punjab.

then we have private!
These colleges are not run by the government, instead they get their financial aids by people in the private sector. Their fee structure is much much higher than the government med schools. Like CMH and Shifa take like 9 lacs per year which is around 60 thousand per month. So theres a huge difference.

then we have semi government colleges.
These colleges have their fee structure intermediate between the government and the private med schools. Like foundation medical university in rawalpindi is semi government and takes around 4-5 lacs a year which is less than the private med schools.

and then you asked about the dates, I knew about shifa which you've already mentioned.

Sheikh zayed is semi govt I think. It was government but then they separated it from the govt med schools. But I am not sure, do ask this from someone else as well.

Hope it helps and Good luck 

- - - Updated - - -



erina aan said:


> i am currently doing my a levels, though still in AS. well, i need help when to apply for mcat. Either in sept '13 or in sept '14?
> and i wanted to now that how much %is deducted of my A level result in IBCC, the new formula that they are using?


its sept '13.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks so much! could you tell me which are the federal and semi govt. ones? i've actually never heard of the semi.govt ones :s are their requirements for entry different from normal govt. colleges??

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE: i just recieved a mail from CMH saying their admissions will start in mid-October, not mid-July

- - - Updated - - -

Also, anyone know the pattern of CMH test? Do shalamar, LMDC, fatima memorial and zia ud din have entry tests also? if so what are their patterns?

- - - Updated - - -



Sarah said:


> yes there is a difference between :
> federal
> government/public ( public and government is one and the same thing )
> semi government
> ...



and also, how come SKM/SIMS [i dont remember which] a federal hospital when it is in Lahore not islamabad? :? is it perhaps not federal but semi-govt??

- - - Updated - - -

UPDATE 3: also, sheikh zayed is private but sheikh khalifa is semi-private? :s what is the latters fee structure? as the website displays the old fee structure


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Furthermore, can anyone tell me if we have to go to UHS to apply for MCAT, or do we just download the form UHS has on its website? :? sorry for all the questions


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

hey! even i would like to know the date of submission for zia uddin and dow university. i have heard zia uddin may start giving out their application forms by the end of july. and are you an overseas student? if so how can overseas apply for govt colleges , is it allowed, i wonder! by the way anyone as any idea about bahria university karachi. i want to apply there too.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Nope, im a local student, i was also wondering, if we apply from less developed domicile seat are we considered on merit for BOTH under-developed AND local?  so many questions so little answers!!

- - - Updated - - -

also, I think you should read the "applying to MCAT" sticky up there, AFAIK it involves PTAP for over-seas students or something of the sort.:?


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks! but i am not going to write MCAT, i will be writing SAT 11 though i have already written SAT 1. i was just wondering if i could write the NTS test?! i know there are like countless questions but really very few answers!:!:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

im not sure but didnt ALL students have to appear for the MCAT? perhaps the situation is different for foreign seat applicants though, so i guess i cant help you in this regard. 

- - - Updated - - -

anyone know the dates of AMC or is that already over? :?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Just called CMH and they said their process will start in November :?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

If a University says that it is included in the federal ones, then it means that either its in the federal territory (in islo) and therefore chartered by the federal govt or it means that it may fall in punjab but it is chartered by federal govt. I dont know about the university you mentioned whether its federal or semi govt but if it says that its federal then as I mentioned it must be getting all the financial aid by the federal govt.

I dont really know about the private uni's in lahore because I live in Islamabad and I never applied in the universities at lahore.
But mostly the private uni's include the entire books in their entry tests. They dont have any exceptions in the syllabus like uhs. But like I said its better if you ask someone living in lahore and applying to these uni's.

About sheikh zayed, well I think you have to call them then! because people here in pakistan are very lazy to update their websites 

- - - Updated - - -

AMC is done with their et's.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sarah!  

Yep, our country does have an awe-inspiring ability to be extremely lazy among the clerk-class. Oh well.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Thanks for the info Sarah!
> 
> Yep, our country does have an awe-inspiring ability to be extremely lazy among the clerk-class. Oh well.


No problem 

LOL yeah!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you an FSc student btw or A levels?  and is this your first attempt?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Are you an FSc student btw or A levels?  and is this your first attempt?


I am an F.Sc student. 
Its not my first attempt


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well inshAllah this will be the lucky year for both of us  
Which college are you aiming for and what was your score if you dont mind me asking? Im an A level student btw 

- - - Updated - - -

also, how come the AKU results isn't out yet? I mean july is pretty much over now :/


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

In sha Allah! 
I am not aiming for any college.. I am just hoping to get whats best for me!
yeah you can read this:

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5959-experience.html

I posted it a few months back, it says everything!

yeah they post their results pretty late. I remember a friend of mine applied in AKU last year and she had the same complaint


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

wow that is quite a story Sarah :O InshAllah this is the lucky year for us!


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

In Sha Allah!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Reading from the Kips notes i have btw, they've really included quite alot out of syllabus stuff =/ like biome and sterilization in chapter one. I'm a bit confused now about who to listen to :s any advice?


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

just stick to the course..there is no need to learn somethng extra..


----------



## talha qureshi (Jun 5, 2013)

Yar what to do about periodic table of chemistry????what should be prepared for chemistry syllabus???


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

period two and three of periodic table table should be on your finger tips..their boiling point electron affinity graphs everything..just download MCAT syllabus.


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

you dont need to learn all the boiling points no one is going to ask you that whats the boiling point of blah blah .anamolies are important along with the reason of anamolies in the trend


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

exactly what i mean too..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I have yet another question!

Can we apply for BOTH MBBS and BDS colleges belonging to the Government sector? I'd like to apply to De-mont and the one in Multan :red:


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump!


----------

